
Ask HN: Is there a video conferencing tool with positional audio support? - cloogshicer
I&#x27;m envisioning something where people can have different positions in a virtual meeting room. The positional&#x2F;spatial audio could help distinguish simultaneous speakers. Also you could &quot;look&quot; at people by directing the audio at them.
======
navjack27
Mumble?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mumble_(software)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mumble_\(software\))

~~~
cloogshicer
Thanks for the suggestion! Mumble looks awesome, but unfortunately seems to
lack video.

